# JD 111 engine repower



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

I came across a JD 111 that's in real good shape. Everythings there and in good working condition, except the engine is blown. I can get it for real cheap. And some of the parts will fit on my 112L, but I would like to repower it, if I do get it, of course. My question to the forum is, what engine to repower it with. The original engine that the 111's had were a 11 hp B&S. What other engines options would work? Has anyone here repower a 111? Any ideas or thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

How about a new small block?? if you're familiar with engines it is not that hard to switch over the intake, exhaust and such. I recently did that for a Troy-Bilt rider with a 13 HP Briggs for a guy. Don't know how much it cost because the owner purchased the small block, but it might be worth looking into. That way you know it will bolt right up to the 111. As for a totally new engine, I'm not sure if the bolt patterns and flanges will match up. Anyway, its an idea.

waynl


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes, I thought about the short block, but the price is over $400 and I'm not sure if this 111 has the original engine, so I'm not sure if it has the right intake, exhaust, etc. Deere also sells a Kawasaki repowered kit for the 111, but again, price is an issue. I might have found a good 11 hp Briggs, that I'm hoping would work, so I might use it. Thanks, for your response.


----------



## steventhomas42 (Jul 8, 2004)

treed,

Just a thought. Be sure you check the positioning on the pto sheave for comparison.

A "friend" of my dad put a B&S 17HP motor in my 116 when the original B&S died. After the switch, we've NEVER kept a belt on it for more than 1 acre of mowing. It slung belts and shredded them until we took it to the local JD store and were told that the new sheave is not in exactly the same position. They recommended a shorter belt, which promptly snapped on first mowing.

Now I have a 116H with a bad hydrostatic tranny that will be donating its motor to the cause to get the 116 back into the rotation.

Oh, and I guess that means I have a 17hp Briggs to sell


----------

